# Cub Cadet Mower stopped moving



## Sloppydrippins

While cutting my neighbor's yard just now, I pressed down on the forward pedal to get moving again and felt something give. The pedal went all the way down with no resistance and the mower stopped in its tracks. Its hydrostatic so an attempt to go in reverse yielded the same results. I thought my mower was belt driven but I can only see the deck belt underneath it and didn't see any broken cables or linkage. However the mower isn't that old (2009) and has 71 hours on it. What happened?


----------



## SABL

Cub Cadet makes many different models of lawn tractors......which model do you have?? I was thinking the drive belt has broken but without the model number we can't look up any manual or parts list.....


----------



## Sloppydrippins

Oh yeah, oops! Its an LTX1046VT.


----------



## SABL

I'm seeing a drive belt for that model.....hope it's not like the drive belt I replaced on my daughter's mower.....not fun at all!! If the belt is intact you will need to check all linkage involved with the drive mechanism.....sometimes a spring will pop off or just plain break.

ARIPartFinder

Check part 15 and anything associated with part 14. If no joy look at the pedal linkage.


----------



## Sloppydrippins

Well when I pulled the deck off I found a spring laying on top of it. Looking underneath it, it looks like it came off the drive belt tensioner. I took an iphone photo but I don't know my photo's URL. The problem is there is no obvious mount for the other side of this spring. I can see where it was hooked onto the tensioner lever, and in the direction it would need to be pulled in order to tension the belt.. there's just no place to hook it. I guess I need to try and find a schematic somewhere.


----------



## SABL

Sometimes there will be a shoulder bolt attached to the frame. Is there a hook on both ends of the spring?? Those are prone to breaking off.....seen it. Springs don't generally pop off......either the spring breaks or one of the mount points comes loose. I would look for a place in the direction the spring needs to connect to and see if there is a vacant hole in the frame.


----------



## Sloppydrippins

Found the hole for the spring, reattached it. Not sure how it came loose, but it wasn't broken or anything. Discovered my deck spindles are wasted. haha! Thanks for the help!

Texas


----------



## SABL

Spindle bearings go bad??...........ACK!! Many times the bearings can be replaced by the owner or a machine shop....I've replaced many in my earlier days. Wore out too many lawn tractors cutting 5 acres.....bit the bullit and bought a commercial zero turn mower. I can cut my grass in 1/4th the time and the mower is built like a tank but moves with the grace of a ballerina. With the two steering sticks it is no effort to maneuver.....that's _real_ power steering.....:grin:

I'm not familiar with the Cub Cadet spindles....do they have grease fittings?? If so, they need greased about every 25 hours.


----------



## Sloppydrippins

Too bad about the spindles, a $200.00 mistake i will learn from. Unfortunately the mower is giving me ANOTHER problem. I already mentioned how it stopped moving - found the spring and reattached it. I thought I fixed that and I've only started it and moved it around a few times since my last post. Now it won't move again. I had to load it onto my trailer to get it to the shop, everything was fine. Trying to get it off the trailer yesterday something is screwed up again. When I started it and tried to back it up it just made a "WAAH" sound.. and it didn't move an inch. Forward or backwards. The mechanism in the back that disengages the transmission seems to do absolutely nothing.. something is locked inside the tranny. What the hell now? I can't get it off my trailer.


----------



## Basementgeek

Will it roll OK?

Got a 2 speed gear box? Mine does and it very easy to hit it and goes into neutral.

BG


----------



## Sloppydrippins

After spending an hour with a friend screwing with this mower we finally found some linkage coming off the transmission that was getting hung up or stuck. I sprayed the linkage with some WD-40 and it seemed to come loose and actuate. The disapointing issue with this mower is that its only 2 years old. Just two seasons of mowing and this "high quality" Cub Cadet is starting to show what a piece of junk it is. Another friend of mine has a high-dollar Cub Cadet push mower that keeps breaking pull cords. (Four already) Its the same age as my rider. Both of us are sorry we bought Cub Cadets. I shouldn't have been so freaking cheap, spent the extra few hundred and picked up a John Deere.


----------



## Basementgeek

WD 40 is a great product but not designed to last long, what ever you lubed needs oil or grease. WD stands for Water Displacement. Check the owners manual for lubrication points.

Cadets were good mowers, but maybe they are not now. I sold 1976 cadet about 10 years ago, to a friend, and it still working just fine other than the engine uses a little oil.

If your neighbors keeps breaking the rope, maybe he using the wrong rope, also a bent flywheel key will cause to be hard to start therefore hard on recoil ropes.

BG


----------



## k2skier

Basementgeek said:


> Cadets were good mowers, but maybe they are not now.
> BG


They were bought out by MTD, Made To Destruct.

They are no better/worse than the cheapo John Deere's under $3k.


----------



## jessrm80

I have a LTX 1046 about 3years old. The hydro trans seems to be slipping. When I ascend a slight incline, something starts slipping and I hold the peddle down and it will start moving again. I purchased a new belt with the intent of changing it out, but that will have to wait. I checked the belt and it does not appear to be damaged.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------

